# FSWEP 2016-2017?



## Q97 (13 Sep 2015)

I am wondering if anyone has experience with the Federal Student work experience program (FSWEP) and can give me knowledge about it? I am interested in joining this program, seeing as that as of April 2016 i would have 1 year of post-secondary school done.

The school program I am in is General Arts and Science, so Im not totally sure what direction I should go and if FSWEP could help.

I would like to see what ya'll can say. Thanks very much.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Sep 2015)

Q97 said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> I would like to see what ya'll can say. Thanks very much.



Okay, I'll start.  Why are you asking on this venue, which is generally about things military, and in particular this forum "Communications & Electronics"?  As this is your first post and came so soon after registering to the site, maybe you are unaware that we usually expect some context to the discussion.  As far as I am aware the Canadian "military" does not participate in FSWEP (I had to look up what this programme was), though there may be the occasional civilian job available for a summer student.  In fact, a while back (in the late 1980s) I had a student work for me at NDHQ over two summers, he may have continued the following year, but I don't recall as I was posted.  I don't remember the exact title of the programme under which we hired him, but it may have been the same with a different name.


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Sep 2015)

Here is a link to the Government Job site.

http://jobs-emplois.gc.ca/fswep-pfete/index-eng.php


----------

